# Animal Crossing Memories! - The Good & Bad



## Lessy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm sure all of you have had many great (or even terrible) animal crossing memories, so tell me what they are!

Some of my greatest memories are when I _*finally*_ caught the coelacanth and when I paid off my whole house and got the golden statue on the Gamecube version. 

Then some of my terrible memories are when Resetti threatened to erase my town data (that was a very scary and traumatic moment for an 8 year old ok lol) and when Kiki moved away... she was my best friend! 
But the thing with Resetti.. seriously I got so scared even though he was kidding. The screen actually went black when he said he was going to erase my town after resting too many times! Resetti actually made me cry a few times when I was a kid.. not gonna lie! I think everyone has a bad experience with Resetti lol

Anyways share your memories, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 8, 2013)

The first time I played LGTTC, and being stuck with resetti.. ugh please no.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2013)

The time I harvested all the fruit in my town and made over 200k.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

Good: I finally had all the golden tools WW/CF.
Bad: Everything with resetti (hate that mole) >.>


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Feb 8, 2013)

Good: Making my CF town and meeting Antonio, my favorite villager of which is an anteater.
Bad: Whenever I'm on Wi-Fi and somebody's Wi-Fi signal gives out and when Resetti made my Wii black out.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 8, 2013)

When I played City Folk I was going through a very hard time in life. Basically every time I went into the game it helped me. I also became close with a very lovely Vietnamese girl who lived in the U.S.  We got to know each other really well and talked about everything, she became my friend and comfort during a rough time. I still remember her and wonder to this day how she is doing. 

Bad Memories

Playing with immature people who would run through my town and kill my grass and flowers. I'm picky who I wifi with.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Bad Memories
> 
> Playing with immature people who would run through my town and kill my grass and flowers. I'm picky who I wifi with.



Probably one of the worst things with wi-fi.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 8, 2013)

The last time I played AC, I WIFI'd with Sock and Pally. That was fun.

but then my Wii destroyed the disk a few days later.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 8, 2013)

One time I played Hide and Seek with a person I had met online, and I came back to find all my tree's were cut down.


----------



## libarts (Feb 9, 2013)

Once I was chatting it up with Olivia, and she asked me if a space heater she found on the ground was my.  I've never seen this dialogue before, so I thought she really found something of mine on the ground.  It turns out that it was a tricky, and she sold it to me for well over 5,000 bells. ):


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

Ugh there are so much i don't even know which to choose... off the top of my head though a good one was


Waking up everyday playing wild world. That was like the first game that made my life more enjoyable!
It pretty much made my childhood. Getting to know all my villagers, happy to meet new ones moving in, and sad when old ones left.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got so many memories of this game. Even from before i actually owned it!

Good Memories:
-First learning about the game in Nintendo Power. I was in awe and so excited. Back then I didn't realize that game magazines talked about games before they were released. My grandmother went off to call stores about the game, and I found out the hard way that I had to wait for awesome games I wanted. (A near ten years later, I'm just as excited and just as impatient for New Leaf.  Go figure). I stayed up until 3 am every night that summer thinking about what I would do in my village and designing clothes. When the release date rolled around I had saved up the money to not only buy the game but also the strategy guide. The store I'd pre-ordered it from was a day behind getting the game. My grandmother drove me to an out of the way Blockbuster so I could rent the game I'd wanted so badly. The next day we returned it and I got the copy that belonged to me. I still have that copy sitting on my shelf.

-My very first town: Sunvill. It was a three layer town and the bridges were in perfect spaces. The first villagers I had (that I remember) were Boots, Camofrog, Kitty, Gabbi, and Egbert. Gabbi eventually moved, but until the day I deleted the town the others never once thought about moving. Kitty was my next door neighbor to the left, along with Pecan. Egbert lived in the acre due south from me. I spent so much time there that I still remember the layout like the back of my hand. Had I known how rare the triple layer villages were, I would never have deleted it.

-One day while playing the game my brother got mad at me and turned the system off so he'd get a chance to play. Luckily I had recently saved so my file had not lost too much information. I was angry but I let it go. My only fear was knowing Resetti would be greeting me later. Imagine my surprise-- and my brother's terror-- when Resetti popped up and yelled at HIM for hitting the reset button! He was so freaked out about it that he never did it again! This is why I can never hate that angry mole.

-Holidays. I remember spending so many holidays in Sunvill. I remember hearing my family talk in the next room as I ran around the village looking for Franklin. Collecting the harvest series was awesome to me. It was the first (and until last Halloween it was the only) furniture series I have ever completed. It was the furniture series that got me the best score with the HRA, netting me the best prize. That Thanksgiving will always been remembered as "That day I got all the awesome furniture!" Valentines day was also special because I didn't have many friends and all my valentines were the generic 'sign your name here' cards that no one put any heart into. I saved Boots and Quetzal's letters to me. xD

-I finally caught a bee! My first bee was in Wild World. Nothing really that special to me. I was surprised, I showed my brother and then went back to my life. I replayed Population Growing again last fall. I tried to catch a bee and failed every time. Then during one attempt I heard the 'bug get' sound. I dropped the controller as my character thrust that little demon into the skies! While Wild World had felt like a slight accomplishment, FINALLY seeing that space filled in in my new Population Growing file put a huge smile on my face. I felt my inner child squee in delight.

-Actually talking to Copper. I admit, even though he's my favorite NPC of all, when I first started the game I only spoke to him on occasion. I never once thought to talk to him and select any option besides asking about NPCs. And back then I didn't pay attention to anything but the NPC name, the date they're visiting, and if they were there, what acre they were in. Imagine my delight a few years ago when, while chatting Copper up, he broke his serious character, slipping into lines about KK's jams-- he means songs-- and other such silliness. And I finally chose the dialogue that explains what the lost and found actually his. He uttered the most adorable line ever: "You may enter the police station whenever you please... unless you are mischievous, in which case I may bite." (why yes, I DID actually write that down.) Copper is exactly how my boyfriend and I picture him being.

Sad Memories:
-Wart Jr. I really disliked this guy when he moved in. He was cranky like Camofrog, but to me he seemed a lot meaner. Camofrog was my character's stern dad (oddly enough her mom figure was Carrie. Talk about an odd couple!). Wart Jr. was that bully who picked on her at every turn. I also hated the way he looked. Then he moved. I hadn't checked my mail yet, but I saw his house (just south of the post office) was gone. I was relieved and I ran to the mailbox to see the letter. I expected a bully's "see ya, sucker!". I didn't get that. I got what was, to me at the time, the most heartfelt "thanks for putting up with me and being my friend" letter ever. Little 12 year old me's eyes filled with tears and I cried for a good twenty minutes. I saved the letter away with the other letters I wanted to keep. I bought one of those boards where you can display your patterns and put a big heart right where his house used to be. Until I deleted that file, only one person ever dared to move into Wart Jr.'s space.

-My favorite villager of all time is Quetzal. When I was little I adored him so much. He was my character's boyfriend. xD I visited him every day and talked to him until he'd get tired of my presence. Then one day he moved away. Not just away. To my BROTHER'S VILLAGE. Sure, I could visit him whenever I wanted as long as I had that memory card, but it wasn't the same. He'd left my character all alone in Sunvill. What's worse? My brother's memory card corrupted and his town was lost forever. Including Quetzal. I cried. This is why I'm nervous about visiting other villages now. I don't want to lose my friends. D:

-When I got Wild Wold, I was sad to see Quetzal wasn't in the game. But it was alright. My first town had a river that split and formed an island, and on that island was a cranky villager named Apollo. I was growing a soft spot for cranky villagers at the time, so I did my best to befriend him. I soon got his picture and he'd become my WW character's boyfriend in my mind. It was mid December and on my birthday I had gotten a present from him. I was elated. I got sick and stayed in bed all day, not feeling like getting up to play my game. You can imagine what I came back to. Another goodbye letter. I didn't really cry this time because I'd gotten older, but I still have a tendency to jokingly shout "APOLLO WHY!?" whenever something reminds me of him. xD That something usually being my boyfriend teasingly reminding me about how he left.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2013)

I remember when did an all-nighter and I logged onto Animal Crossing at 6am. It was really nice because I had never been on the game that early.


----------



## Lessy (Feb 14, 2013)

Another one of my favourite memories was staying up late to catch all the really expensive bugs whenever my cousin slept over


----------



## Puddle (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember when my mom woke me up at like 3 A.M. or 4 A.M. (because our Animal Crossing clock was messed up) so we could watch the fireworks in our town !


----------



## ACking (Feb 16, 2013)

The first time I saw a shooting star in WW and accidentally pressed A. And in GC the morning aerobics. I used to get up early on weekends for these.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 20, 2013)

One good memory I have is when I made Kody gay(by changing his catchphrase to "I love men", and we got engaged. He's a cutie 




A bad memory is when that stupid eagle Pierce wanted a lamp or something in the modern furniture series. So i spent like 2000 bells on him and my reward was a cardboard box. I hate that guy. Then I complained about him to Pelly and the option was offensive clothing or something like that. So next time I saw him, he was wearing no shirt (or just a plain white shirt?) so he looked naked and I'm just like "great. I made it worse..."


----------



## keybug55 (Mar 14, 2013)

I was fishing and Kitty came up to me to ask if she can have a black bass. I said yes and moved along. Later, she asked for clothing so I got her some, for a prize, she gave back the black bass.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, let me see. A good memory was when I finally got a perfect town. A bad memory was when my TV went on the fritz and I was forced to intentionally shut off my game.


----------



## Mei (Mar 16, 2013)

Bad: Anything Resetti, Some people I wi-fi with ruined my town.
Good: I got my dream house I wanted and made alot of bells <3


----------



## XTheLancerX (Mar 21, 2013)

Good (ACGC) Waking up really early in the morning (5am ish) when I was about 7 years old to see my new house remodel after paying off my home loan.

Waking up one time at 5am and catching a giant beetle, I thought it was so cool, I never saw one before!

Getting my golden statue for paying off my house fully

Going to the island for the first time

Playing the game with my cousin and my brother, taking turns and all taking about some childish "unknown mysteries" about the game, including what the island was like, how big the house could get, what other peoples towns were like, what was over the train tracks, believing that you could wake up nook and go to his shop late at night by digging on the shops door (This was exclusive the e+ version only in Japan, and we didn't know) and believing you could randomly break one of the rocks to see mr ressettis place there (I believe this was real, but only in the e+ version again)

Good: ACWW running around on mornings catching random bugs

Getting a phone call from my cousin, she said there was a GIANT MOTH on her tree in her town (oak silk moth)

catching as many rare bugs and rare fish early in the morning as I could.

Admiring my cousins town for ACWW that was so much different than mine, I thought it was so cool

ACCF: late overcast morning, caught my first napoleon fish

got my first coconut tree

paying off my debt

Catching first tarantula

catching all bugs/fish (This applies to GC and WW too)

Bad (GC) Getting lost in my town

accidentally turning off the game and meeting ressetti

(WW) Running around looking for the "GIANT MOTH" my cousin mentioned on my town, carrying my net, scorpion jumps out of nowhere and stings me, scared 7 year old me sooo bad that I cry (ahhh childish times... lololol)

Battery dieing as soon as game finished saving (I thought that if the game got shut off while saving or loading in the beginning, save data would be deleted, and when the battery died, I didnt know the game finished saving)

(CF) deleting my first town after completing everything and getting extremely bored of it

Spending an hour looking for tarantulas and scorpions, finding one tarantula, only to get stung (SOOO FRUSTRATING)

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Overall, I had LOTS of good memories and not that many bad ones. I did get sad when certain people moved away, but it never was too bad. I miss playing this game in my childhood, not knowing that much about the game, it seemed mysterious in a way because I didn't know much about it


----------



## AliceAndBeanie (Nov 2, 2013)

AC:CF Getting my first town and having Tutu


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Everyday I played the original AC game was a memory. Such nostalgia!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

I remember in the GC version, Tangy was in my campsite, but I thought she was new, so I mailed her a welcome letter. She then mailed me back saying I was CRAZY.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 6, 2013)

When Tortimer somehow showed up on the railroad tracks in the Gamecube-version. Hilarious!


----------

